# Mod 51 & 62



## mmunoz21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello,

2 surgeons are co-surgeons during same operation, also they perform multiple procedures....

What would your order of modifier be on the claim for the  multiple procedures: 51-62 or 62-51??

Curious.....


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 31, 2009)

To my knowledge there doesn't have to be a "proper order" for the modifiers... I guess it would depend on the claims editing software the payer is using... if you need a "bypass" modifier does it only catch the first one? or does it scan all fields for the modifier? maybe you should contact their electronics department. I would do 51 first, just incase.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 1, 2009)

51/62

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

40.9


----------

